# Nintendo E3 2019 Press Conference live coverage



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
All aboard the disappointment train!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

I keep getting an error every few minutes. Anyone else?


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!


Give it a chance, I heard that they may announce another smash character today


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!



I don't know how you can be as bad as Bethesda or Microsoft with Nintendo and everything they have coming up...unless if it's Nintendo Switch Online related.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2019)

All I want is Metroid.


ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2019)

ALL i need is Zelda Remake and i'll be good


----------



## Lacius (Jun 11, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> I keep getting an error every few minutes. Anyone else?


No error on my end.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

leon315 said:


> ALL i need is Zelda Remake and i'll be good



Uhh...remake of which Zelda? Link's Awakening? Or something else?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

bring on the switch pro


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

drenal said:


> Give it a chance, I heard that they may announce another smash character today


Mmm a single character for a game that's been almost out for a year?
I'm not sure, but that doesn't seem like E3 worthy news to me.


Silent_Gunner said:


> I don't know how you can be as bad as Bethesda or Microsoft with Nintendo and everything they have coming up...unless if it's Nintendo Switch Online related.


Don't underestimate Nintendo, they can hit hard with their disappointment xD
They can still give 30 mins of Smash/Pokemon shit, 13 mins of Nindie crap and then 2 actual mins of announcements.


sarkwalvein said:


> All I want is Metroid.



Same, too bad we won't see anything about Metroid Prime 4 until 2020.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> bring on the switch pro



And make it so easy to hack that you have to give the camera on the thing that can face at you a DERP expression to get into RCM mode! It'd be a win in my books!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> No error on my end.


Hmm. Twitch it is so!

Guess it's something on my end. Fuck knows here.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh man I can't wait.

(We are also doing out live E3 podcast so come check us out!)


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jun 11, 2019)

Please let there be something about Animal Crossing this time! ;-; Its not fair.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

1 minute to go!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> I keep getting an error every few minutes. Anyone else?


I do get errors every certain minutes on Youtube.
It always happens with Nintendo Directs for me though.


----------



## McRedstoneYT (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!


CHOO CHOO...CHUGGA CHUGGA CHUGGA CHUGGA...CHOO choo-ooo? We have arrived at our destination: Disappointment Station! "AW WHAT??!!!!, NO SANS FOR SMASH, AND IT'S NOT EVEN WALUIGI EITHER??!!!!!, WTF NINTENDO?!!!"


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 11, 2019)

E3 isn't for announcements from Nintendo.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Android 17 in Smash confirmed!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

fucking shitty youtube keeps crapping out


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> fucking shitty youtube keeps crapping out


Use the Twitch link instead:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

much better
luigi mansion looks amazing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

lol goougi


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

A GHOST DATE


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2019)

youtube crashes, and twitch freezes 
I also tried the french stream from nintendo.fr, it crashes too.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey, we're getting...gameplay! Yo Bethesda, Square, Microsoft! This is more what we're looking for!


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2019)

For everyone that has been asking for Zelda maker, here it is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

ZOMG a new secret of mana!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

NO FUCKIING WAY!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

WITCHER 3 ON SWITCH!?


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

Links awakening and a new mana game


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Secret of Mana collection and Trials of Mana, eh? Nice


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Now, the power of friendship in Waifu Emblem. And more pretentious dialogue...if only I was a teenager, maybe the dialogue wouldn't be so cheesy...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh wow, the game that would run perfectly fine on Dolphin on L4T-Ubuntu is news...OK...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ah, Resident Evil 5 and 6...I...might buy it...? Maybe...? IDK.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

No More Heroes 3 for real? Will the first two get ported, hopefully? I've always wanted to jump into these games...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh what?
RE5 and 6?
Shit, I have been asking for those a long time ago, finally I can play them properly.
I was hoping for an RE2 Remake announcement, but RE5 alone will do it for me


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 11, 2019)

They really put together a great looking remake of SD3 with Trials of Mana.  Why didn't the Secret of Mana remake get that level of redesign?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

fucking new contra!!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd rather have Hard Corps Uprising on Switch...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OK, when the fuck is this game coming out? They've been teasing it ever since the system was announced!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

PANZER DRAGOON!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Secret of Mana collection when? I missed the date.


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

Trials of mana Was early 2020.


----------



## Plunt (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Secret of Mana collection when? I missed the date.


First post is saying today


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Plunt said:


> First post is saying today



I'm surprised they finally localized Seiken Densetsu 3. M2 wrote the emulators so they'll be solid.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Astral Chain looking hype. I take it whatever they're doing with that is going to go into Bayonetta 3? Has there even been a trailer now that I think about that game?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

new mario and sonic olympics


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

I wasn't the only one who thought about Yakuza with the modern Sega chime, right?


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

Collection of mana was  "available later today on eshop"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

and here it is animal crossing


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Metroid Prime Trilogy? METROID PRIME 4!?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

At least the art style is improved

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Banjo Kazooie for Smash


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Is Spyro still a download the later two games in the series? Or did the backlash make them reconsider?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2019)

[DUPE post, sorry.]


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lol someone predicted Animal Crossing delay in another post, it was right.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

BANJO AND KAZOOIE!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

Too much awesomeness, hard to keep up


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

and to top it off a new fucking zelda!!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Not bad, pretty solid direct, 8.5/10 easily


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

nintendo wiiiiiiiiiins e3


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

BANJO AND KAZOOIE!!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2019)

BOTW sequel DFLSFDLSP:FSLDLSD:AS:LAMSm,

my body wasn't ready


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

I liked it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

put yr hand up if thought was metroid


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

BOTW sequel? OK...*cries in Metroid and stares in hope at my Samus poster*


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2019)

ZELDA!!!!!! i win you lose.


people owe me money.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Breath of the Wild 2? Sign me the fuck up!


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jun 11, 2019)

Shoot...  Banjo and Kazooie?!  Alright then.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow, I thought at first that it was going to be a DLC for BoTW. I hope the engine has been improved and now it runs at 60 fps at the very least.

And please, pleaeeeeeasseeee Nintendo, give us damn customizable controls this time, BOTW was a real pain to the fingers.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 11, 2019)

I was disappointed throughout most of it, but then the Breath of the Wild sequel. Oh my goodness...


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2019)

Please tell me we are gonna learn more about that new Zelda soon


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo didn't just win e3 they blew the competition to smithereens


----------



## Mylink5 (Jun 11, 2019)

When the last video started I was like "This better be good". Oh my god was it good.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo won E3 and it wasn't close.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo didn't just win e3 they blew the competition to smithereens


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2019)

Botw2 and Luigi mansion. Everything else was over 9000% trash! The new animal cross is a revamp of the camping game! Nintendo your 2019 E3 announcement is the biggest disappointment in gaming this year!


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 11, 2019)

Holy shit, the Direct wasn't that great, then those final two things... Shit man, I spent the entire BOTW2 reveal telling myself not to freak out because it mightn't be the thing I desperately wanted.


----------



## elm (Jun 11, 2019)

YES Banjo-Kazooie back on a Nintendo console


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Shit they won it with just panzer dragoon


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo and Square both won E3 this year, easily

Wish list:

- Collection of Mana
- Trials of Mana
- Smash Bros DLC
- Dragon Quest XI S
- Luigi's Mansion 3
- Spyro Reignited
- Final Fantasy VIII Remastered

RIP my bank account


Never thought I'd see Secret of Mana 2 get an official translation, but damn, SE pulled out all the stops


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

that's how you win e3 not with a shitty upgraded xbox but with GAMES!


----------



## DarkKaine (Jun 11, 2019)

3rd party offerings: 8/10
1st party offerings: 3/10

Also banjo is in the wrong smash game


----------



## Slayo (Jun 11, 2019)

There were no many chances of having news about Metroid Prime 4, but still I am disappointed


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2019)

I missed few things due to crash and freeze.
Banjo kazooi is a new game, or just a SSB DLC? (probably just a dlc)
but it means Rare is back? 
they were for Metroid Prime 4... oh, no info about it ?

what I'm interested in : 
new mana game? (I thought it was a re-release of 3 first ones)
luigi's mansion 3
Zelda BOTW 2


----------



## CzechTea (Jun 11, 2019)

BANJO-KAZOOIE LETS GOOOO


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Botw2 and Luigi mansion. Everything else was over 9000% trash! The new animal cross is a revamp of the camping game! Nintendo your 2019 E3 announcement is the biggest disappointment in gaming this year!



It is proven through the years that this is very relative, it depends of each person based on the games they do like. For me, this and Microsoft were the best conferences in this year, because they announced games I'm interested for and I don't need another reason.


----------



## elm (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I missed few things due to crash and freeze.
> Banjo kazooi is a new game, or just a SSB DLC? (probably just a dlc)
> but it means Rare is back?
> 
> ...





Just a DLC .. but I am so happy about that!!

Maybe one day a Banjo Remastered HD or a new Diddy Kong Racing game


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I missed few things due to crash and freeze.
> Banjo kazooi is a new game, or just a SSB DLC? (probably just a dlc)
> but it means Rare is back?
> they were for Metroid Prime 4... oh, no info about it ?
> ...



dlc


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes I am a switch fanboy. But they showed so many games I am really interested in. Can't wait to Witcher on my switch !


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Slayo said:


> There were no many chances of having news about Metroid Prime 4, but still I am disappointed



While I concur, we don't know how much development has had to be "restarted." It's possible they just didn't have anything ready to show this time. I will say though, that the game should come out the same year as it's announced. I remember Daemon X Machina from when it was first revealed alongside the Switch and it's coming out two years later? Not sure if it'll be good or bad, but if it can actually be somewhat controllable unlike with the Armored Core games, maybe it'll be the mech game I've been waiting for.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!


Funny to think how this aged badly xD


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Frexxos said:


> Yes I am a switch fanboy. But they showed so many games I am really interested in. Can't wait to Witcher on my switch !



There's some games that, regardless of the portability, I have to play on an actual fully powered PC. Witcher 3, Doom Eternal, and Cyberpunk 2077 are the ones I can think of right off the top of my head at this point in time as for recent games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1lbl0w said:


> Funny to think how this aged badly xD



When you go in with low expectations, it's easier to be impressed.


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 11, 2019)

Thats interesting. On my site - as a father of two beautiful kids and a very stressfull job. I just love to "chill" next to my wife in the bed and play for one two hours when the kids are sleeping those games in portable mode.
I use my switch for like 200% only portable


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2019)

NOT BAD, AT ALL!
Luigi mansion, Panzaer dragon and Contra is my most favourite single player game ever!

Witcher 3 for switch! OMG O.o? it's unfuckingbelieveable! like A WINTER THUNDER!


----------



## nWo (Jun 11, 2019)

Banjo Kazooie. Man. Thank goodness. They deserve it without a doubt.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> Funny to think how this aged badly xD


Well to me it was a disappointment, as the only games I care about are not even from Nintendo lol.
The rest were pretty much leaked days ago.

Only thing that would have killed all competition would be if Rare and Nintendo announced a collaboration to release some of their Rare titles on the Switch, but nope, they limited themselves to only Banjo on Smash.


----------



## ombus (Jun 11, 2019)

Was going on my head "why make witcher 3 if you know you cant run it.. why not bring kh3 or spyro?"
Thank god at the end i could relax... spyro and zelda..


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 11, 2019)

God I hope the German version of collection of mana (if there is any) has the old, basically incorrect translation. The one I know, played and loved as a kid


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well to me it was a disappointment, as the only games I care about are not even from Nintendo lol.
> The rest were pretty much leaked days ago.



Bro, don't think it's possible to be disappointed when you went in saying you would be disappointed before it even started. That means your expectations were met. I don't know what else you could expect but you do you.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Botw is getting a sequel ? Pfff this sucks, i want my old zelda type game back. I knew youtubers praising the shit out of it like the completionist, happyconsole gamer would cause Zelda as a game never to be the same again. Damn all those youtubers


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

ombus said:


> Was going on my head "why make witcher 3 if you know you cant run it.. why not bring kh3 or spyro?"
> Thank god at the end i could relax... spyro and zelda..



Because The Witcher 3 is fun for the whole family! /s


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2019)

TOO BAD WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING about Metroid


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Metroid is probably like a 2021 game or maybe even 2022.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Botw is getting a sequel ? Pfff this sucks, i want my old zelda type game back. I knew youtubers praising the shit out of it like the completionist, happyconsole gamer would cause Zelda as a game never to be the same again. Damn all those youtubers



Uhhh...it's not just Youtubers, dude. There's also the fact that BOTW sold like hotcakes considering it was the launch game for the system and was blowing everyone away in a time when there were 3 big RPGs people were looking forward to: Persona 5, Nier Automata, and BOTW1.


----------



## ombus (Jun 11, 2019)

Was hoping for a 2d metroid like metroid fusion / returns... gotta make do with zelda..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2019)

Meh. Three interesting things, LA remake, Spyro, and I'm curious to see how much they have to gimp the Witcher 3 to make it run on the Switch.

Everything else I'm not interested in. Hopefully they make BOTW2 actually good ;O;


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Botw is getting a sequel ? Pfff this sucks, i want my old zelda type game back. I knew youtubers praising the shit out of it like the completionist, happyconsole gamer would cause Zelda as a game never to be the same again. Damn all those youtubers


It's unlikely Nintendo will go back to the classic formula anytime soon, at least not for 3D games given the reception Breath of the Wild got with the masses.

So the only classic Zelda we'll get will be on 2D from now on, so we better enjoy the LA Remake because Hylia knows when the hell we'll see classic formula Zelda again.

All I hope for is that they address the issues with Breath of the Wild on the sequel, like the lackluster story, dungeons and bosses.


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

leon315 said:


> TOO BAD WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING about Metroid


This was one of the few things missing, other than this they couldn't have done it much better.

Awesome E3 from Nintendo.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 11, 2019)

time to google how to play original cartridge online (DQ heroes in SSB) im in.
but i think i read that ssbu online is not so good, is that true?

the matchmaking etc.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It's unlikely Nintendo will go back to the classic formula anytime soon, at least not for 3D games given the reception Breath of the Wild got with the masses.
> 
> So the only classic Zelda we'll get will be on 2D from now on, so we better enjoy the LA Remake because Hylia knows when the hell we'll see classic formula Zelda again.
> 
> All I hope for is that they address the issues with Breath of the Wild on the sequel, like the lackluster story, dungeons and bosses.



You'll get the classic formula in fanhacks for years to come.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Uhhh...it's not just Youtubers, dude. There's also the fact that BOTW sold like hotcakes considering it was the launch game for the system and was blowing everyone away in a time when there were 3 big RPGs people were looking forward to: Persona 5, Nier Automata, and BOTW1.


Well not everybody since there is also a shit ton of people that actually find BOTW the worst zelda game of them all, myself included. If newer Zelda games keep being like botw well that's not a Zelda game for me and i won't be playing anymore despite me starting to play it 23 years ago or so


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It's unlikely Nintendo will go back to the classic formula anytime soon, at least not for 3D games given the reception Breath of the Wild got with the masses.
> 
> So the only classic Zelda we'll get will be on 2D from now on, so we better enjoy the LA Remake because Hylia knows when the hell we'll see classic formula Zelda again.
> 
> All I hope for is that they address the issues with Breath of the Wild on the sequel, like the lackluster story, dungeons and bosses.



Honestly I think Nintendo may split 3D Zelda to two experiences, the adventure and the open-world type.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well not everybody since there is also a shit ton of people that actually find BOTW the worst zelda game of them all, myself included



But enough people to go with a sequel to the game, that's for sure. There's always going to be people who won't like changes to things. And that's perfectly fine. Who knows? The game might be more linear and not have as many breakable weapons as BOTW1!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone not interested in Luigi mansion 3 deserves a poltergeist trashing ther house


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> It is proven through the years that this is very relative, it depends of each person based on the games they do like. For me, this and Microsoft were the best conferences in this year, because they announced games I'm interested for and I don't need another reason.



The problem for me is they didn’t announce anything new besides btow2. Everything we have known about for months. Big failure here for Nintendo. Wish they would of announced everything at once like Microsoft. As it stands my switch is collecting dust. And it looks like that isn’t changing til September at the earliest.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> But enough people to go with a sequel to the game, that's for sure. There's always going to be people who won't like changes to things. And that's perfectly fine. Who knows? The game might be more linear and not have as many breakable weapons as BOTW1!


It's not only about that, it's about having less lore, a less darker story, less to do, less history, being empty, less sidequests, no more dungeons, a watered down experience, no more harder puzzles, basically a game tailored to a much much much younger audience who need hand holding when playing games.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> You'll get the classic formula in fanhacks for years to come.


Not if Nintendo C&Ds them :/
The assholes.


Ev1lbl0w said:


> Honestly I think Nintendo may split 3D Zelda to two experiences, the adventure and the open-world type.


Man believe me, I wish they did that, but I don't see that happening sadly.
They will be focusing ALL their 3D Zelda staff on the BotW sequel for sure, I doubt they would divide the devs in two to make a traditional 3D Zelda and one BotW style.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Hopefully they get rid of weapon durability in BOTW 2...or at the very least make the weapons not break after 3 hits


----------



## McRedstoneYT (Jun 11, 2019)

If they add characters to smash, they don't have to be DLC, they could be added in normal updates!


----------



## ploggy (Jun 11, 2019)

Good showing by Nintendo overall, bit disappointed with no Bayonetta or Metroid/Trilogy news but that BOTW2 trailer cushioned the blow nicely. 

Now that the Banjo Kazooie doors have been opened with Smash whats the chances of a Nintendo/MS Banjo Kazooie Threeie colab?  E3 2020 announcement please!
I'm liking the Links Awakening custom Dungeon thing too. The more new things they add in the better.  Played the original sooo many times..


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ninn said:


> This was one of the few things missing, other than this they couldn't have done it much better.
> 
> Awesome E3 from Nintendo.


guess, metroid is going through the ''developing hell''...Ninty should hire Halo studio to make next Metroid.


----------



## RobXcore (Jun 11, 2019)

I can't believe we didn't get Kingdom Hearts III for the Switch ;(


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2019)

Look. Im not a zelda fan, or animal crossing, and I honestly don't give a fuck about banjo. So can I please say the direct was a dissapointment as always?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It's not only about that, it's about having less lore, a less darker story, less to do, less history, being empty, less sidequests, no more dungeons, a watered down experience, no more harder puzzles, basically a game tailored to a much much much younger audience who need hand holding when playing games.



Here's the thing about "hand-holding": back in the 80's/90's, what we now know as the Internet wasn't as common nor as easily accessible. Now, though, in the age of GameFAQs and Youtube, anyone could look things up on how to do progress because they don't get every game on launch that they're not gonna have time to play for what could be a while. Also, less darker story? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't get much darker than Ganon pushing the hack button and using Hyliakind's own totally-not-robots to destroy them. If that doesn't have real world parallels to how connected everything is nowadays, I don't know what is.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 11, 2019)

LOVE IT! What a wonderful Direct! Go Nintendo!


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 11, 2019)

expected more info on metroid 4, got nothing, not pleased 
randomly expected a hardware revision, maybe later then


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 11, 2019)

Rip Metroid fans

Didn't even get the Dark Samus Amiibo


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not if Nintendo C&Ds them :/
> The assholes.
> 
> Man believe me, I wish they did that, but I don't see that happening sadly.
> They will be focusing ALL their 3D Zelda staff on the BotW sequel for sure, I doubt they would divide the devs in two to make a traditional 3D Zelda and one BotW style.



Once it's on the Internet, it stays on the Internet. Just like AM2R and the build of Resident Evil 1.5....


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> Look. Im not a zelda fan, or animal crossing, and I honestly don't give a fuck about banjo. So can I please say the direct was a dissapointment as always?



As I said earlier, it depends on each one's perspective, it was good for many, bad for another many. The real winners are gamers as always.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

RobXcore said:


> I can't believe we didn't get Kingdom Hearts III for the Switch ;(



Why would we get the conclusion if we didn't even have the previous 2 games + the many spin-offs released on too many systems to count on one hand.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 11, 2019)

ploggy said:


> Good showing by Nintendo overall, bit disappointed with no Bayonetta or Metroid/Trilogy news but that BOTW2 trailer cushioned the blow nicely.
> 
> Now that the Banjo Kazooie doors have been opened with Smash whats the chances of a Nintendo/MS Banjo Kazooie Threeie colab?  E3 2020 announcement please!
> I'm liking the Links Awakening custom Dungeon thing too. The more new things they add in the better.  Played the original sooo many times..


I would love a remake of banjo kazooie with some of the aesthetics shown off in the trailer. I grew up on that and I think I would die happy if that came to fruition


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

Worth watching this again a few more times
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=23&v=3fr1Z07AV00
*Sequel to* *Breath of the Wild*

*Edit: Could this be first Zelda with Coop? *


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 11, 2019)

ZELDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    hopefully it's almost done and ready for Xmas or next year 

more Resident Evil just need them to get Dino Crisis remastered made, still disappointed with the Smash DLC was hoping they would actually drag real fighting charters from other games into the Tournament like Goku,Radien,Kazuya .. I'm sure Animal Crossing fans are happy but the Switch is starting to get some good things


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jun 11, 2019)

Animal Crossing seems like a better fit for me in comparison to My Time at Portia or Harvest Moon. :o


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> ZELDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    hopefully it's almost done and ready for Xmas or next year
> 
> more Resident Evil just need them to get Dino Crisis remastered made, still disappointed with the Smash DLC was hoping they would actually drag real fighting charters from other games into the Tournament like Goku,Radien,Kazuya .. I'm sure Animal Crossing fans are happy but the Switch is starting to get some good things



It sounds like they just got started on the game. Could be an EOL game for the Switch like BOTW1 was for the WiiABU


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well to me it was a disappointment, as the only games I care about are not even from Nintendo lol.
> The rest were pretty much leaked days ago.
> 
> Only thing that would have killed all competition would be if Rare and Nintendo announced a collaboration to release some of their Rare titles on the Switch, but nope, they limited themselves to only Banjo on Smash.


I never trust leaks, never go looking for them either. For me the announcements were vanilla and real. Really awesome.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 11, 2019)

Sasori said:


> Hopefully they get rid of weapon durability in BOTW 2...or at the very least make the weapons not break after 3 hits


Agreed.
It was a terrible system, I couldn't enjoy the game at all with the weapons breaking.
But thankfully you could mod it so everything had infinite durability.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Here's the thing about "hand-holding": back in the 80's/90's, what we now know as the Internet wasn't as common nor as easily accessible. Now, though, in the age of GameFAQs and Youtube, anyone could look things up on how to do progress because they don't get every game on launch that they're not gonna have time to play for what could be a while. Also, less darker story? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't get much darker than Ganon pushing the hack button and using Hyliakind's own totally-not-robots to destroy them. If that doesn't have real world parallels to how connected everything is nowadays, I don't know what is.


Eum i'm guessing you didn't delve much in to the lore of older games like the hylians mass murdering everyone who was different besides them and so forth and the tragedy of 1 link from ocarina of time basically leading a depressed life wich turned him in to nameless hero and so forth. If you actually delve in to older Zelda games you would actually notice Botw is basically a sunshine rainbow type kinda game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Agreed.
> It was a terrible system, I couldn't enjoy the game at all with the weapons breaking.
> But thankfully you could mod it so everything had infinite durability.


Same. It was bad enough that the game didn't really have real "dungeons" so between the weapons and lack luster shrines I don't really have high hopes for BOTW 2


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 11, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Agreed.
> It was a terrible system, I couldn't enjoy the game at all with the weapons breaking.
> But thankfully you could mod it so everything had infinite durability.


I can sort of disagree - as you got better, you got better weapons with better durability, and it was really easy to find more if you needed them. The rewards outweighed the journey.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2019)

My wife’s actually excited for Zelda: links awakening (so am I), that’s enough to take my breath away, she doesn’t play games, well not since the SNES. But a classic style Zelda game, she’s happy.

Then, then, a sequel to Breath of the Wild, really wasn’t expecting that..... I about had a happy moment in my pants


----------



## Greymane (Jun 11, 2019)

Well then nintendo, you have me standing at attention in more ways then one now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

And Collection of Mana is already out, I think, that was fast
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/collection-of-mana-switch/


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 11, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> The problem for me is they didn’t announce anything new besides btow2. Everything we have known about for months. Big failure here for Nintendo. Wish they would of announced everything at once like Microsoft. As it stands my switch is collecting dust. And it looks like that isn’t changing til September at the earliest.



Collection of things we didn't know about (to my knowledge):

-Dragon Quest Hero joins Smash. Multiple variations are available as echo fighters, such as the Hero from DQVIII.
-Jim Henson’s The Age of Dark Crystal: Tactics announced. Is a game based on the Netflix series.
-Collection of Mana launches today.
-Witcher 3: Wild Hunt comes to Switch this year.
-Resident Evil 5 and 6 to be on the Switch in fall.
-No More Heroes III.
-Contra Rescue Corps on sept 24 2019.
-Contra Collection launches today
-Panzer Dragoon this winter. Is a remake of the original.
-Empire of Sin is a mafia style game. 2020.
-Spyro coming to Switch. Sept 3.
-Banjo and Kazooie head to Smash.
-Breath of the Wild is getting a sequel

Also, the Link's Awakening Dungeon Maker and all the info an Animal Crossing is brand new. Say


----------



## Lacius (Jun 11, 2019)

What's this nonsense about not being able to import Pokemon to Sword/Shield unless they can be found naturally in the Galo region?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Collection of things we didn't know about (to my knowledge):
> 
> -Dragon Quest Hero joins Smash. Multiple variations are available as echo fighters, such as the Hero from DQVIII.
> -Jim Henson’s The Age of Dark Crystal: Tactics announced. Is a game based on the Netflix series.
> ...



Yeah, one of the best Directs in a long time IMO


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It sounds like they just got started on the game. Could be an EOL game for the Switch like BOTW1 was for the WiiABU



started on it? this game was supposedly in development after the original was done I expect they should have a near finished demo 

I just hope they go to a weapons-building side adventure quest instead of the breaking system but this game may also have multiplayer


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Eum i'm guessing you didn't delve much in to the lore of older games like the hylians mass murdering everyone who was different besides them and so forth and the tragedy of 1 link from ocarina of time basically leading a depressed life wich turned him in to nameless hero and so forth. If you actually delve in to older Zelda games you would actually notice Botw is basically a sunshine rainbow type kinda game.



Except that, honestly, that shit is for the hardcore fans that can't think about anything other than Zelda. I never gave a rat's ass about the timeline outside of the cringeworthy hilarity that comes with knowing that people have ended friendships with each other over arguments about a timeline that even the creators admitted wasn't consistent and that people shouldn't go into full religious fandamentalist mode when someone simply doesn't give a shit about the thing that they have like a spiritual attachment to. I know what you're referring to specifically, to be fair, but try talking to my brother who only played the original two on NES? He'd politely tell you that he's not interrested in discussing ir further because the Legend of Zelda ain't reall


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2019)

This Direct was kinda bittersweet for me...
On one hand, AC NEWS, SPYRO ON SWITCH, BANJO IN SMASH
On another hand, GENIUS SONORITY WAS A NO-SHOW
My emotions are a mix of excitement and disappointment.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2019)

WAUthethird said:


> I can sort of disagree - as you got better, you got better weapons with better durability, and it was really easy to find more if you needed them. The rewards outweighed the journey.




Yeah I’d agree with that. By the time I got the Master Sword and Hylian Shield, that’s what was used most of the time. They took ages to break and I’d always have a huge stash of the other better weapons for when they did.

I’m not saying I wouldn’t like a return to the good old way of getting unbreakable gear, I would. But if not, well it’s not the end of the world.

I’d like more traditional dungeons, rather than the shrines, just to expand the game more. But I was happy with the over-world in BotW, spent many (over 250) a happy hour exploring that.


On a different note, I wasn’t expecting any details on MP 4, as much as I really want to see it. Considering it’s not been long since they decided to start over and switch teams, it’s too soon to expect anything for that.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo saved E3

but some really conspicuous absences  were

no RE 2 remake , 5 and 6 instead  what?

no new hardware , thought we would get a hint of something

no metroid prime trilogy

no  metroid prime 4

footage of BOTW 2 was a huge surprise though

also what happened to   friday the 13th ?

was surprised to see konami with  a new contra game   ,doesn't look half bad
 but i would like to see a good 3D CV on switch instead

panzer dagoon also a nice surprise


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 11, 2019)

There were some great things in there. Astral Chain actually interests me which I didn't expect. Collection of Mana, AC, Zelda dungeon maker, BOTW edgy edition, Spyro etc. There were some great things. There were some absences I was hoping for like Metroid of some kind, SNES online, and a very naive wish for a mother trilogy but that's really all they missed. A great direct overall

Not to mention how full the rest of this year is. The first half was so dry I was worried, but it looks like they're making up for it. I'm surprised there's no rare replay though.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> ZELDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  hopefully it's almost done and ready for Xmas or next year


No chance I sense it wil be 2021


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It sounds like they just got started on the game. Could be an EOL game for the Switch like BOTW1 was for the WiiABU


its a sequel they will just modify the engine, unlike botw where they created an enterely new engine, so half of the work is already done even character models lol.


----------



## altorn (Jun 11, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> No chance I sense it wil be 2021



There's a small chance of a Holiday 2020, as the engine they used is proven and finished. Just mechanics and other actual game design elements are missing IMO.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

No More Heroes 3, I honestly didn't think that was coming out anytime soon. I was right, no Metroid. 



Ninn said:


> *Edit: Could this be first Zelda Coop Game? *


Someone finally mention this. Also, that's clearly Zelda, but so many people are going confuse her for Linkle. lol



x65943 said:


> For everyone that has been asking for Zelda maker, here it is





ploggy said:


> I'm liking the Links Awakening custom Dungeon thing too.


They were totally not clear on rather these will be sharable or not.



Teletron1 said:


> was hoping they would actually drag real fighting charters from other games into the Tournament like Goku,


Are you serious?



Godofcheese said:


> Agreed.
> It was a terrible system, I couldn't enjoy the game at all with the weapons breaking.
> But thankfully you could mod it so everything had infinite durability.


So, basically just look for the best weapons and spam them without any penalty. Maybe they should do this with an easy mode.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm surprised there's a No More Heroes 3 I thought it was dependant on Travis Strikes Again sales and I thought it bombed.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2019)

At least the remake of the 3rd secret of mana game actually looks compared to the last one they did o.o


----------



## jahrs (Jun 11, 2019)

holy crap panzer dragon remake and 2 new smash characters. awesome and the game line up for the next few months is amazing.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

i want to see witcher 3 run on the switch, if it runs well then any current gen game can run too


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 11, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> No chance I sense it wil be 2021



They spent a lot of time developing this new series one would think they are trying to get 2 more games out of this engine and will follow a 3 year release path, Furukawa seems to be more about supply and demand ,plus they are supposedly talking about doing either a movie or a mini-series on this story .. I for one am very excited for what's to come


----------



## raynor_ni (Jun 11, 2019)

Collection of mana has literally made this e3 for me. Woohoo!


----------



## Ninn (Jun 11, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Someone finally mention this. Also, that's clearly Zelda, but so many people are going confuse her for Linkle. lol


Could just be the clip  that gives you the impression that it is a Co-op game, but i wouldn't mind if they did it in at least one Zelda game.
Would be very refreshing


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2019)

the main thing I was hoping for came true: a release date for dragon quest xi.  I bought the game on the pc several months ago without looking at the spec requirements.  it's something that slipped my mind.  well, the game runs like shit for me.  the opening movie runs well, but once you get to the overworld, it's like 15fps on the lowest settings.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2019)

godreborn said:


> the main thing I was hoping for came true: a release date for dragon quest xi.  I bought the game on the pc several months ago without looking at the spec requirements.  it's something that slipped my mind.  well, the game runs like shit for me.  the opening movie runs well, but once you get to the overworld, it's like 15fps on the lowest settings.


did you buy it on steam? if so, steam does allow returns for stuff like that too where your pc can't quite run the game. though given how long ago you said it was you are definitely past the 1 week grace period


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> did you buy it on steam? if so, steam does allow returns for stuff like that too where your pc can't quite run the game. though given how long ago you said it was you are definitely past the 1 week grace period



yes, on steam.  I didn't know about that.  I thought that after you bought a game you were pretty much committed.  oh well, my friend said that on the bright side I'll probably have a pc at some point that can run it, and it's in my library forever anyway.


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 11, 2019)

tbh I expected more, a lot of filler games for really just like 5 good ones. I'm not saying the direct was bad I'm just a bit disappointed, wish I could change my vote to overwhelming to good tho


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 11, 2019)

Given this is a mainly Nintendo based site, I KINDA get 'Incredible!" getting the most votes so far. But I also feel it's overly fanboy-ish. It really wasn't THAT great. Port, port, port, port, port... and a handful of new titles worth playing. I gave it a 7, 'Pretty good'.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jun 11, 2019)

Did Nintendo forget about Mothers 1-3? (Specifically Mother 3.)


----------



## Skirlez (Jun 11, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> Did Nintendo forget about Mothers 1-3? (Specifically Mother 3.)


Yes. And they won't remember those games.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2019)

“Breath of the wild getting a sequel! Fantastic news but not really I doubt very much that sequel will be on this generation switch!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

I feel like that Dungeon maker is going to spinoff into its own game/series. Also, kind of makes me want a roguelike Zelda.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Reecey said:


> “Breath of the wild getting a sequel! Fantastic news but not really I doubt very much that sequel will be on this generation switch!



The switch is only two years old, and they're using the same engine as BOTW 1 it will 100% be on this Switch.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 11, 2019)

Is it just me, or does Astral Chain have a few voice actors from Kid Icarus Uprising? At least Palutena.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 11, 2019)

LUIGI’S MANSION FOOTAGE 
I’m so excited


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 11, 2019)

how about the fact that you cant transfer pokemon from previous gens into Sword/Shield unless they actually appear in-game


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> LUIGI’S MANSION FOOTAGE
> I’m so excited



Yeah I thought it looked great. But I was a little surprised they didn't nail down a release date they just said 2019. There's 6 months left in this year they really don't know when it's coming yet?

On another subject where was Bayonetta 3?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

Maverick_z said:


> how about the fact that you cant transfer pokemon from previous gens into Sword/Shield unless they actually appear in-game


where was that fact?lol what they said is you can put sword and shield pokemons on pokeball thing but you cant transfer them to pokemon go or lets go and its normal, you can never transfer back, only foward.


----------



## pasc (Jun 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Banjo and Kazooie head to Smash.



*rubs eyes in disbelief*


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2019)

Another E3, another year without even a hint if Bayonetta 3. Fuck you Nintendo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

Reecey said:


> “Breath of the wild getting a sequel! Fantastic news but not really I doubt very much that sequel will be on this generation switch!


BOTW sequal will probably be used as a launch title for the switch pro in 2021.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Another E3, another year without even a hint if Bayonetta 3. Fuck you Nintendo.



Yeah I was hoping for it to release this year but maybe that's unlikely now unless they just decided to skip over it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Another odd point: Astral Chain is made by same developer as Bayonetta 3 Platinum Games.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2019)

*Spai prayed from the bottom of his heart
*"Please, oh, please just give us Mother 3. It's the series 30th anniversary. You guys have to do something!"
*...
*Spai's call was absorbed by the darkness...


----------



## Viri (Jun 11, 2019)

Eh, I give it a 6. 

Luigi's Mansion 3, and Astral Chain looks really good. I liked the new stuff in Animal Crossing, where you turn a deserted island into a thriving town. Also, the Zelda dungeon building was cool. Those are pretty much the only things I cared about in the direct.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Yeah I was hoping for it to release this year but maybe that's unlikely now unless they just decided to skip over it.
> 
> Another odd point: Astral Chain is made by same developer as Bayonetta 3 Platinum Games.


I'm just gonna assume it's been cancelled and forget about it. I can only take so much disappointment for one year. With Doom Eternal not being a Summer release and Metroid Prime 4 starting over from scratch, there's only so much sadness one can take.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2019)

Link's Awakening looks _so_ good. I really need to save up for a Switch...

And the Duck Hunt/Banjo Kazooie tease was legendary even though I don't care for Smash.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2019)

Terrible e3 conference for all companies 

Didn't see anything we already didn't know about

and nothing worth playing comes out this year


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 11, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I'm just gonna assume it's been cancelled and forget about it. I can only take so much disappointment for one year. With Doom Eternal not being a Summer release and Metroid Prime 4 starting over from scratch, there's only so much sadness one can take.


There was a recent memo from development team that Bayo 3 is still in the works, though, so not all hope is lost .u.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> Terrible e3 conference for all companies
> 
> Didn't see anything we already didn't know about
> 
> and nothing worth playing comes out this year


Crazy post -I'll start and others Can follow 1.luigis mansion 3


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 11, 2019)

Lots of interesting announcements and plenty of great sales going on now for those active gamers out there.

I think E3 is become less and less relevant year over year,, though. When any gaming company can easily put out an announcement which will reach the majority of its audience at any time (see: Youtube), it doesn't really make sense to build your entire announcement/release schedule around a once a year show.

Additionally, other than Nintendo, exclusives are now an increasingly rare occurrence. This is great for consumers because it gives a lot of choice w.r.t. platform, but also results in the consoles themselves feeling less and less unique/special.

Queue game streaming.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 11, 2019)

Another E3 and nothing again from Retro Studio's "not Metroid Prime 4" game. A shame that Animal Crossing won't hit the 2019 release date but with a fairly packed second half of 2019 and a backlog of games, I'm not too bothered.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm actually fairly stoked about BotW getting a sequel, mainly because BotW is by no means my favorite Zelda game and the fact that it's getting a sequel means that they have the opportunity to fix the things that I didn't like, such as the awful weapon durability mechanic. Also, more dungeons please.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

Catastrophic said:


> I'm actually fairly stoked about BotW getting a sequel, mainly because BotW is by no means my favorite Zelda game and the fact that it's getting a sequel means that they have the opportunity to fix the things that I didn't like, such as the awful weapon durability mechanic. Also, more dungeons please.


yeah if they fix weapons durability  to last longer or we can fix them after they break would be great, and if they had like 7 or 8 real dungeons instead of shrines it will become the ultimate zelda game imo.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> BOTW sequal will probably be used as a launch title for the switch pro in 2021.


I thought that too I can here it now, vaguely in the wind.... Nintendo Switch Pro releases with Breath of the Wild 2! A Nintendo special there to get you buying the Nintendo Switch pro.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I thought that too I can here it now, vaguely in the wind.... Nintendo Switch Pro releases with Breath of the Wild 2! A Nintendo special there to get you buying the Nintendo Switch pro.



Yeah because they screwed Gamecube owners over when Twilight Princess came out. Then they screwed Wii U owners when BOTW 1 came out. Oh wait....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I thought that too I can here it now, vaguely in the wind.... Nintendo Switch Pro releases with Breath of the Wild 2! A Nintendo special there to get you buying the Nintendo Switch pro.


it'll work too 

hope this time they populate the world a little more botw was FUGE but also empty. and for fuck sake bring back dungeons!


----------



## aofelix (Jun 11, 2019)

the fire emblem footage was incredible. i feel like they've finally nailed the story element. i honestly thought it was a top tier JRPG.

for me E3 was incredible from nintendo's perspective. soooo many games, i know i want to play but don't have the time to on my PC, now are available on the Switch. JRPGs especially just can't gravitate me to sit on my couch for 100 hours. I'm most likely going to play DQ via the switch now.

i really feel like they've knocked it out of the park.

this year is the portable year of destruction for the switch. with pokemon and animal crossing coming within the next 12 months, surely they are now just going to be unstoppable in terms of console sales.

then botw2 in 2021 with a switch pro launch and its GG. I can only imagine the level of hype if nintendo decide to drop a Mario game that year too.

we're still missing fan favorite games like metroid so its not all great but the highlights for me are definitely the huge ammount of portable games now available from third parties, the continued smash bros support and pokemon obviously. the icing on the cake would have been a pokemon difficulty mode but oh well.


a year of releasing pokemon, animal crossing, fire emblem is quite crazy. they are pretty much the top tier in portable time sinks.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

So i need to ask this to those who know, so they are releasing secret of mana trilogy digitaly and phisicaly and then next year there will be a 3d entry wich is a remake of the same thrid game on this release? so in less than a year people will get the original in english and the remake of a  game that was never released outside of japan for years?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So i need to ask this to those who know, so they are releasing secret of mana trilogy digitaly and phisicaly and then next year there will be a 3d entry wich is a remake of the same thrid game on this release? so in less than a year people will get the original in english and the remake of a  game that was never released outside of japan for years?



Yes, essentially, but I'm shocked they translated it at all, it's gonna be awesome


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, essentially, but I'm shocked they translated it at all, it's gonna be awesome


they finaly translate it and then remake it in afew months lol seems kinda pointless no?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> they finaly translate it and then remake it in afew months lol seems kinda pointless no?



*shrug* In all fairness, the collection came out in Japan a long time ago, so not really.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 11, 2019)

I already had both Secret of Mana's on my Switch the unreleased one as a english patched rom. I'm not saying Square Enix would use the rom patch but they may have had it translated for a long time or it may not be that difficult to go in and translate the words to english for a company like SE because it's not like there's voice dialogue just words. A computer program can probably do it now days.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 11, 2019)

Welp, is gonna be a LOOOOOOONG september... 
Hope it rains, i'm gonna survive with only water buying all this things...


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2019)

Real analysts know that King K Rool was happy to see Banjo return but near the end of the trailer, Banjo throws K Rool into a fucking hole and covers it with a rock. what a dick.


----------



## scionae (Jun 11, 2019)

Damn this was the best direct of this Year. Amazing to see the BOTW Sequel so fast and ACNH. Hopes to see Bayonetta 3 but this got me hyped anyway


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

I doubt the next Switches would be released so late. (2021)

As for a Mario Rpg, that has to be for next year.



shaunj66 said:


> Link's Awakening looks _so_ good. I really need to save up for a Switch...


Probably should wait for the rumor Switches.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2019)

Mega Man experiencing joy for the first time in smash


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

A number of pleasant surprises here, really happy to see Panzer Dragoon, NMH3, and Banjo-Kazooie in Smash finally.  Astral Chain and Daemon X Machina still looking amazing.  And CDPR with the "hold my beer" moment porting Witcher 3 to Switch, shows that just about any modern game can work on the console.  Some devs/publishers are simply too lazy to put in the effort.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> A number of pleasant surprises here, really happy to see Panzer Dragoon, NMH3, and Banjo-Kazooie in Smash finally.  Astral Chain and Daemon X Machina still looking amazing.  And CDPR with the "hold my beer" moment porting Witcher 3 to Switch, shows that just about any modern game can work on the console.  Some devs/publishers are simply too lazy to put in the effort.


Nothing to do with being lazy why should they put in extra effort when ther already prob doing 16 hour shifts  - as said before nintendo the ones who should put in the effort and release a machine tht is on par with others and dont rely on inferior ports


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nothing to do with being lazy why should they put in extra effort when ther already prob doing 16 hour shifts


CDPR does not overwork their employees, so clearly it's possible to make Switch ports without doing so.  You can't blame any one console for that, it's just pure greed driving those decisions.  Chinese companies in particular expect that kind of disregard for work-life balance from their employees, so avoid supporting Tencent or anybody underneath them.  That means Epic Games and Riot Games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2019)

animal crossing delayed


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!



Were YOU disappointed?
From recent memory, this probably is the best E3 conference/direct of the past decade. I can list 16+ games that will be available for the Switch that I would like to play. I haven't been able to do that in a loooooooong time.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been debating whether or not to buy collection of mana.  I might only get it for secret of mana.  the fact that trials of mana is getting a remake in like a year might make that game not worth playing in the collection.


----------



## Champa (Jun 12, 2019)

I cannot post anywhere else so posting here. Is there a tutorial to use an arcade cabinet and put the nes mini ($60) with 30 installed games? Thanks


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 12, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Collection of things we didn't know about (to my knowledge):
> 
> -Panzer Dragoon this winter. Is a remake of the original.
> -Empire of Sin is a mafia style game. 2020.
> ...



I just erased everything that was known to me from various leaks and confirmations from Nintendo’s partners.

While the animal crossing stuff is new to me too, it’s a revamp of the camping mobile game. I don’t see myself buying it.

Of things shown, I am only partially interested in Luigi’s mansion. Haven’t played a Luigi focused game since Mario is missing.

3 houses, I need more information for. Is the game now an action rpg or is the formula staying the same? Can’t tell from e3 trailers.

Only buying for certain of the games shown, link’s reawakening and Mario makes 2.

I don’t understand how anyone can say this was the best direct in years. Far from it imo. Next gen may be the first tell in my entire life that I won’t own a Nintendo console and a PlayStation. The current gen has killed my interest in owning all 3. too Many disappointments from all 3!


----------



## Powerful (Jun 12, 2019)

I just really want a new DKC ugh...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 12, 2019)

You're all focusing on the E3 press conferences of these big corporations, and you've forgotten about the one titan who's taken the entire internet by storm, time and time again, year after year...
...

SiIvaGunner.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 12, 2019)

Spyro the reignited trilogy,Luigi's Mansion 3,Dragon Quest Echoes Of An Elusive Age & BOTW sequel are all on my wish list


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ready to get disappointed, boys? :^}
> All aboard the disappointment train!


wow how wrong you were!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 12, 2019)

I voted "Great". Link's awakening has a different style than I'd expected, but I'll gladly take it. 

And witcher 3 on switch? I think I put it up on a wish list as a joke, assuming it'll never make it. Glad to be proven wrong. 


I can truly understand the hype for breath of the wild sequel, but...it's not my favorite Zelda either. For me (again: for me) the draw of Zelda is in the interesting design of dungeons and the use of hard acquired weapons to gradually explore the world. BotW's open world is nice, but simply isn't my cup of tea.

Other news was...I would say 'reasonable', but that's also me. What struck me that ninty's gameplay demo's are plain better than the competition. Perhaps it's because I've become more wary of others showcasing interactive movies rather than games, but really: nintendo makes GAMES.

Secretly, I was sort of hoping for a hardware revision or at least a price drop...but alas. I guess that's my fault as well: that will happen 2 days after I've purchased a switch. 


Oh, but really: their presenters still suck, though. There's "Japanese modesty" and there's "nintendo of Japan". While presenting to a Western audience, they really should be more enthousiast IMHO. And it's more than just the language barrier, as it's downplaying what they're saying:

Nintendo employee, to wife:_ *in a complete casual, monotone voice*_ Today, on my way to work, I noticed a burning building. So I stopped, bashed in a blocked door and saved seventeen children and four adults from the fire.
Wife: *yawn* okay...Good for them, I suppose.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2019)

here comes Zelda breath of the boredom 2 .-.
meh! i hope they do great dungeons and not stupid boring stuff this time...
Links Awakening has a strange design, but i ll take that (its clearly the better zelda between those 2... by far!
theres no footage yet okay.. but if it will have those excuses of dungeons again this zelda will suck!)

Anyway... no more heroes 3, witcher 3 and luigis mansion 3 will be awsome for sure.

witcher 3 does not need a lot of resources.. it even runs on a potato meanwhile. I m pretty sure it will look good enough on a small screen.. maybe not on tv but theres plenty of other options to play on a big screen anyway.


----------



## SANIC (Jun 12, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I'm just gonna assume it's been cancelled and forget about it. I can only take so much disappointment for one year. With Doom Eternal not being a Summer release and Metroid Prime 4 starting over from scratch, there's only so much sadness one can take.


Maybe Astral Chain began Development before Bayo 3 behind the scenes which is why it was finished first


----------



## duwen (Jun 12, 2019)

To the (currently) 27.8% of the voters; What was "incredible" about it?

I voted "passable"; there was some cool stuff, most of which we already knew about, but on the whole the only surprises (well, they would've been surprises if the rumours hadn't been around since last year) were the previously unannounced localisations and remakes/rereleases.

None of it was as exciting as the Keanu Reeves Cyberpunk reveal, or the extended footage of FFVII Remake, or even as enjoyable as Devolver Digitals presentation.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 12, 2019)

Overall rather nice with the wide variety of software included.  Some genres missing.  Still not a big fan of shoving crafting/recipes into everything to continue a series, but *shrug*.  Luigi's Mansion 3 looks interesting.  Maybe Luigi's Mansion 4 can be Dark Souls like.  So far of what I've seen, it's been the best press conference.


----------



## aykay55 (Jun 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> CDPR does not overwork their employees, so clearly it's possible to make Switch ports without doing so.  You can't blame any one console for that, it's just pure greed driving those decisions.  Chinese companies in particular expect that kind of disregard for work-life balance from their employees, so avoid supporting Tencent or anybody underneath them.  That means Epic Games and Riot Games.


I mean Tencent owns or has a stake in every game studio, so that’s literally impossible.

They have a 40% stake in Epic Games, which owns Fortnite, Rocket League and Dauntless. They own most of Riot Games which owns League of Legends. They have a 5% stake in Ubisoft, which owns......yeah. They have a 5% stake in Activision-Blizzard, which owns Overwatch, every COD game (and completely developed and own the upcoming COD mobile) and much more. They created and own PUBG Mobile. They own Supercell, owner of Clash of Clans and Clash Royale. They are now working with Nintendo to bring the Switch to China. And don’t forget that Tencent has worked with every game studio to bring their games into China, so they indirectly own the Chinese versions of every single game. Tencent is a huge mega billion dollar corporation that no doubt is controlling and profiting off of the games we play. And there’s nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> I mean Tencent owns or has a stake in every game studio, so that’s literally impossible.
> 
> They have a 40% stake in Epic Games, which owns Fortnite, Rocket League and Dauntless. They own most of Riot Games which owns League of Legends. They have a 5% stake in Ubisoft, which owns......yeah. They have a 5% stake in Activision-Blizzard, which owns Overwatch, every COD game (and completely developed and own the upcoming COD mobile) and much more. They created and own PUBG Mobile. They own Supercell, owner of Clash of Clans and Clash Royale. They are now working with Nintendo to bring the Switch to China. And don’t forget that Tencent has worked with every game studio to bring their games into China, so they indirectly own the Chinese versions of every single game. Tencent is a huge mega billion dollar corporation that no doubt is controlling and profiting off of the games we play. And there’s nothing we can do about it.


5% is nothing.  You only need to avoid companies that they own a majority stake in, or a near-majority.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 13, 2019)

Meh... more games. No new hardware. Why should Nintendo even go to E3?!?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Meh... more games. No new hardware. Why should Nintendo even go to E3?!?


To announce more games - what you expect hardware every year


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> To announce more games - what you expect hardware every year


_No,_ but there are rumors about new Switch hardware this year, and I'm interested to see how much it will cost and what all it will feature.

You know, I don't expect Nintendo executives to read this, but they ought to find new ways to bring back old technology. Maybe make a drive for Wii discs for the Switch, or something like that. It's a shame they don't think outside the box like that, in order to keep old tech alive while still building on what's new. It really is a bummer.  I mean, NES titles on Nintendo Switch Online are all fine and great, but what if you have the original cartridges and want to play them on a new system? Maybe that's reaching a bit far back, but still... Just think of the possibilities...

I know there are knock-off brands that do this, but I'd like to see a Nintendo-branded concept of making old tech new again. Just a thought. Probably won't ever happen, but it's okay to dream, right?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> . Maybe make a drive for Wii discs for the Switch,


I've said this before but if I was chief exec for any company bc could be a bad thing as it could lead to less sales of new software - you got a current machine so purchase current software thers loads of titles out ther


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> bc could be a bad thing as it could lead to less sales of new software


Maybe, maybe not. Depends on how serious a gamer you are. Besides, should Nintendo be _just_ a gaming company?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2019)

switch pro won't be coming till 2021 guarantee they won 't be announcing it this year now that they have revealed a new zelda in the making. it's not needed yet plenty of games coming this year and next that won't depend on the hardware.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Depends on how serious a gamer you are. Besides, should Nintendo be _just_ a gaming company?


Why did you ask tht I don't kno but they aren't just a gaming company they are involved in a theme patk and own a baseball team


----------



## Pleng (Jun 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> but what if you have the original cartridges and want to play them on a new system? Maybe that's reaching a bit far back, but still... Just think of the possibilities...



There are standalone devices for that... I highly doubt there's any kind of realistic market for Switch add-ons providing such possibilities.

I mean, getting disappointed in an E3 presentation because it didn't feature some bizarre random add-on you'd like to see but nobody else has ever even hinted at seems a little odd.


----------



## mike a (Jun 14, 2019)

As someone with a 3ds... I'm sad


----------



## Kubez (Jun 14, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Mmm a single character for a game that's been almost out for a year?
> I'm not sure, but that doesn't seem like E3 worthy news to me.
> 
> Don't underestimate Nintendo, they can hit hard with their disappointment xD
> ...


This didn’t age too well.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 14, 2019)

mike a said:


> As someone with a 3ds... I'm sad


Move on its had its day


----------



## mike a (Jun 14, 2019)

No, it's still fun!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2019)

mike a said:


> No, it's still fun!


How can it be fun? You said it makes you sad.

Wait... Are you a masochist?


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 15, 2019)

mike a said:


> No, it's still fun!


I'm pretty sure he meant, it had its day if getting new 1st party titles. The SNES is still fun today.


----------



## mike a (Jun 15, 2019)

LMFAO still the only true handheld from Nintendo, and they never released a contra sequel for it... Could you imagine a contra game with stereo scopic 3d!

Oh well... At least shakedown Hawaii is coming out still


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 15, 2019)

mike a said:


> LMFAO still the only true handheld from Nintendo, and they never released a contra sequel for it... Could you imagine a contra game with stereo scopic 3d!


What the Heck are you on about so Yr saying the Nintendo ds was fake


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2019)

Nitpicking again, but shouldn't " a waste of time" be under terrible? lol


----------



## mike a (Jun 15, 2019)

Nintendo DS didn't have stereo scopic 3d lol, but contra 4 is still fun though.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 15, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Nitpicking again, but shouldn't " a waste of time" be under terrible? lol


Good point and I'd say they should of added a zero saying even more fkin boring than Ed sheeran


----------



## duwen (Jun 18, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> switch pro won't be coming till 2021 guarantee they won 't be announcing it this year now that they have revealed a new zelda in the making. it's not needed yet plenty of games coming this year and next that won't depend on the hardware.


I understand that thinking, but I don't wholly agree with it.
IMO, they won't announce new iterations of their hardware early as it will impact sales of the current model (as potential customers will likely just wait for the 'better'/'cheaper' version). I wouldn't be surprised if we see them released alongside the new Pokémon games - probably even bundled with them. This could fall in line with the 'old' model getting a clear-out price reduction during Black Friday sales.
They would also be crazy to release a revised Switch *after* Sony and Microsoft release their next gen systems - whereas releasing around 12 months prior to the next gen systems (at the EOL of the current gen) would maximise potential sales.


----------

